# Korres Skincare



## eyeshadowfreak (May 28, 2005)

Anyone have any experiences?

This brand is intriguing me...


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 28, 2005)

I've loved everything I've tried so far.

This would include:

Milk Proteins 3 in 1 Cleanser
Evening Primrose Eye Cream
Wild Rose 24-Hour Moisturizer SPF 6
Chlorophyll Deep Cleansing Mask
Sugar Crystal Cream Multivitamin Skin Shield
Olive Stones Natural Scrub


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (May 28, 2005)

Oh boy - now I want to try more of this stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks ladies.


----------



## mspixieears (Jun 11, 2005)

*jumps up and down*

Like PnkCosmo, I too love everything I've tried, so much so that from samples I've gone and got full sizes of things:

milk protein cleanser
wild mango butter for face & lips
iris eyebright cream
sugar crystal skinshield
vanilla cinnamon & cedar shower gels, with matching body waters

I can't get enough of this wonderful brand. Would love to try more!


----------



## calandre (Jun 11, 2005)

i'm using

- white tea fluid gel cleanser
- pomegranate balancing moisturiser
- honey face mask (bought in greece      )

really nice, especially the gel cleanser
before i was using ren... sooooooooo expensive
this one is nicer&cheaper   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   very good value for money


----------



## mspixieears (Jun 12, 2005)

I've got the Korres honey face mask! But I'm using up another before I start that one.

Recently I seem to have heard that Ren is overhyped; saves me money! Was wanting to try it. Hmm...


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 7, 2005)

I've also now tried 

Hamamelis (witch hazel?) toner
Orange blossom cream cleanser

Almond meal facial scrub - this is far too gentle for me; I've been spoilt by microfoliants.


----------



## sunwater83 (Dec 8, 2005)

The Jasmine Eye Makeup Remover is amazing, hands down the best I've ever used.  It's not greasy or oily and removes everything quickly and without tugging.


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 17, 2005)

I wanna try the Pomegranate Moisturizing, I wanna start using Korres since it's a lot cheepier here than other brands and especially from Biotherm which I use now!! So is Pomegranate a good moisturizer for a combo skin?


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_I wanna try the Pomegranate Moisturizing, I wanna start using Korres since it's a lot cheepier here than other brands and especially from Biotherm which I use now!! So is Pomegranate a good moisturizer for a combo skin?_

 
Gosh,  you're soooo lucky! If I lived in Greece I would have tried all their stuff!

I think the mandarin was the one for combo/oily skin, but I've heard wonderful things about the pomegranate moisturiser.

Mind you,  there seems to be a lot of people here who also like Biotherm.


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Gosh,  you're soooo lucky! If I lived in Greece I would have tried all their stuff!

I think the mandarin was the one for combo/oily skin, but I've heard wonderful things about the pomegranate moisturiser.

Mind you,  there seems to be a lot of people here who also like Biotherm._

 
I'm lucky about the Korres but I'm not lucky with the rest brands!! Everything here are sooooo expensive!! That's why I want to change from Biotherm to Korres!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 28, 2005)

You are so ordered to try Korres! A wonderful Greek friend introduced me to the brand and wow! Biotherm (and so many other international brands) is also pretty expensive in Australia.

Even cheaper than Korres, I've been told, is Apivita, also made in Greece, lovers of Korres would like this brand too.


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 28, 2005)

I absolutely love Korres body butter.  The guava is the only one I've tried.  I love how soft my skin feels, and it sinks right in, not at all greasy.  Plus the smell is divinely soft guava-y but not fake fruity... just soft and nice.  mmmm....


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 
_I absolutely love Korres body butter.  The guava is the only one I've tried.  I love how soft my skin feels, and it sinks right in, not at all greasy.  Plus the smell is divinely soft guava-y but not fake fruity... just soft and nice.  mmmm...._

 
I've been absolutely dying to try this! Sounds nice especially for winter (it's summer over here right now).


----------



## MACreation (Jan 17, 2006)

*anyone try any KORRES products?*

I really wanna try these...


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

bump for MACreation


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

not yet, but i want.


----------



## MACreation (Jan 30, 2006)

*Which scent to get in KORRES body butter?*

I've already tried the guava..ty!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 22, 2006)

Wild Rose 24-Hour Moisturizer SPF 6 is very good and body milk,too. there are many smells. mandarin is very good. all is very good


----------



## msgraveyard (May 22, 2006)

i love their guava body butter


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 6, 2006)

what's about the yogurt line?


----------



## hulagirl (Jun 28, 2006)

I bought a lot of Korres in Greece as well. It's a great product, mainly because it contains no propylene glycol or mineral oil. I absolutely love that! If ever you find yourself in Greece (or if a friend happens to travel there), definitely try to buy the stuff over there. It is half price, and sold in pharmacies.

My fave products were the pomegranete moisturizer and white tea cleansing gel. the moisturizer is really amazing underneath makeup. it is for combo skin....but still gets a little greasy by noon on a hot day. Definitely give it a try!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 8, 2008)

*anybody used KORRES?*

So one of my new years resolutions is to start looking after my skin again and use good products.. ive already bought me Dermalogica pre cleanse [which is amazing!] but ive heard great things about KORRES and their products arent too expensive either which is great but have any of you used this brand?

im thinking of getting a cleanser from them if this helps...


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: anybody used KORRES?*

Hiya korres is ok i used them for a while but the skincare was pretty average, can i recommend the most amazing cleanser evvvveeeer!!! Liz earle cleanse and polish. It gets amazing write ups almost everywhere (uk) you put it on your face rub it all in and then with the provided muslin cloth soaked in hot water ,buff it all off my skin is amazing since i've been using it, the toner and moisturiser are amazing too.I love this stuff so much .
Liz Earle Naturally Active Skincare [Welcome]


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: anybody used KORRES?*

I thought Korres was nice, but not spectacular.  It is a good all around line, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## user79 (Feb 18, 2008)

omg I just bought the Jasmine shower gel and body milk....it smells soooo great! I love Jasmine scent, and this stuff makes me smell divine. The body milk is fairly light so I think it will be better in the summer. I want to try one of the body butters as well, but they don't have those in too many scents, I might try the Guava one.

The products is pretty expensive here in Switzerland though.


----------



## anaibb (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello everybody!
I'm also very curious about Korres though it is still not available in Portugal.
My ususal tinted moisturizer (from Clinique) has finished and I'm willing to change for something new and was wondering about Korres Watermelon Lightweight Tinted Moisturizer SPF 30 Oil Free. I've got a quite oily skin which has waken up to breakouts recently making me to change my beauty routine.
What your opinion on this? TIA!


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have tried the wild rose 24-hour moisturizer as a sample from sephora. I think it is awesome and does not leave my face oily at all! I am wondering if spf6 means something different in greece than it does in the US? I am a little bit concerned about using that as a primary day moisturizer with such a low number.


----------



## athena123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparklevixen81* 

 
_I have tried the wild rose 24-hour moisturizer as a sample from sephora. I think it is awesome and does not leave my face oily at all! I am wondering if spf6 means something different in greece than it does in the US? I am a little bit concerned about using that as a primary day moisturizer with such a low number._

 
sparkle, spf rating is the same no matter the country. If you don't use a sunblock in addition to this moisturizer, I'd recommend you do so. SPF6 isn't enough to protect you. 

For everyone else, I picked up a jar of Korres chestnut moisturizer at my local TJ Maxx for only 12 dollars. It's way too rich to use on my face, but I use it around my eye area and on the neck. It's very rich and creamy, seems to leave the areas I use it on very well hydrated. I saw some Korres hair product while I was there but didn't get it, grrr. Wish I would have now that I know how much I like this moisturizer. Not a bad line and I like the ingredients. It's too early to tell whether it's a WOW line, but the prices are certainly better than most; important now that the price of fuel is causing me to cut back in some areas.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Jul 3, 2008)

gracias for the info! I am actually trying out oil free moisturizers with spf in it, korres just doesn't have enough for me to warrant a purchase.

I am trying their pomegranate balancing moisturizer at night, so far I like it but would prefer more preventative measures. I will have to go to tjmaxx now that they have korres!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_sparkle, spf rating is the same no matter the country. If you don't use a sunblock in addition to this moisturizer, I'd recommend you do so. SPF6 isn't enough to protect you. 

For everyone else, I picked up a jar of Korres chestnut moisturizer at my local TJ Maxx for only 12 dollars. It's way too rich to use on my face, but I use it around my eye area and on the neck. It's very rich and creamy, seems to leave the areas I use it on very well hydrated. I saw some Korres hair product while I was there but didn't get it, grrr. Wish I would have now that I know how much I like this moisturizer. Not a bad line and I like the ingredients. It's too early to tell whether it's a WOW line, but the prices are certainly better than most; important now that the price of fuel is causing me to cut back in some areas._


----------



## athena123 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparklevixen81* 

 
_gracias for the info! I am actually trying out oil free moisturizers with spf in it, korres just doesn't have enough for me to warrant a purchase.

I am trying their pomegranate balancing moisturizer at night, so far I like it but would prefer more preventative measures. I will have to go to tjmaxx now that they have korres!_

 
 Hi Sparkle, the only disadvantage of buying anything at TJMaxx is that there's no guarantee they'll carry the same line in the future. It's pretty sporadic what you'll find and their skincare is a hodgepodge; I had to do quite a bit of digging to find skincare products suitable for my skin type but I was really pleased with my finds. It's a lot like a scavenger hunt....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## kimmae17 (Jul 8, 2008)

i bought the yogurt kit which includes the mousturizer and mask.  i have only used the mousturizer so far and i really like it!  it has really calmed down my sensitive and slightly red skin. i will use the mask tomorrow and post my results!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 29, 2009)

I just got the trial kit in the Pomegranate and so far I really like it. I debated for awhile at Sephora on which kit to get and decided on this one b/c it was for combination skin. There were so many things I wanted to try! So far I've used the White Tea cleanser and the Pomegranate Mask and gel moisturizer. I really like the texure of the moisturizer and I think I'll go back and buy a full size. The kit was $39.50 and came with a tube of the cleanser, mask, a scrub, eye cream and moisturizer. So far so good with it!!


----------



## mslips (Apr 4, 2009)

We sell Korres Skincare at Ulta now. We've had the hair and body care line at Ulta for a very long time, way before Sephora did.

I hear so many good things about the Wild Rose line. I can't wait to try this line out though. The scents are amazing!


----------



## loveisdisco (Apr 5, 2009)

i really like the pomegranate makeup removing wipes. they feel really nice on your skin and remove makeup very easily, including eye makeup.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 5, 2009)

I use the White Tea Facial Gel Cleanser every day, and I quite like it.  Love the scent, it's nice and light.  I also use the Rice Protein Serum to prevent split ends on my hair and it is LOVE!  That stuff is freakin' amazing.  It also helps that I like the scent... Very sweet smelling, and totally does it's job.


----------



## alka1 (May 4, 2009)

I'm glad I found this thread. I recently tried the Wild Rose 24-Hour Moisturizer SPF 6 from Sephora and I fell in love with it!

I got a very generous sample of it and I was expecting another greasy SPF moisturizer (expecting to hate it.) I dabbed a little on the back of my hand, and surprisingly absorbed right away and left my hand soft/smooth unlike any cream i've tried before.

the SPF is low, but I don't mind because i'll wear this under my LM Tinted Moisturizer that already has SPF20. The rose scent is there, but it's not too strong.


----------



## dlongmo (Jun 5, 2009)

I have tried the face primer and I love it, I actually use it instead of moisturizer during the summer.


----------



## mariserinb (May 5, 2010)

i adore korres. it has done amazing things for my skin, especially the pomegranate moisturizer.  but i also purchased the pomegranate wipes and white tea gel cleanser. i plan on getting more.


----------



## loriblu (May 9, 2010)

I love their whole concept but I got a few acne from yoghurt creme!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 22, 2010)

everything i've tried from them is awesome! (just make sure it's the right one for your skintype!) 

my skin-type is normal to dry and i've used their tinted wild rose lipbalm, yoghurt creams and masks, honey face scrub, evening primrose eye cream, various body butters and shower gels, acacia shampoo etc.... 

there was a korres shop in glasgow minutes away from my flat...but now i am without my korres products


----------

